# When to do the switch?!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I was just curious when everyone switched their puppies from puppy to adult? or if they never fed puppy food.
What did YOU do, and why?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I never had Jake on puppy kibble, I went for ALS food that has the appropriate cal/phos level. You will find that many never feed puppy food here unless it's Orijen and that's not available in our area. If you are loking for grain free.....you can get ACANA ALS here and Wellness has one.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> I was just curious when everyone switched their puppies from puppy to adult? or if they never fed puppy food.
> What did YOU do, and why?


We do one 20lb. (or maybe it's 25lbs, I'd have to see the bag to be sure) bag of puppy food starting at 8 weeks, and then switch to adult. Basically we don't want to encourage fast growth. There should be a lot of info in the Feeding our Puppy section and probably a lot of different opinions.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah With ruby i fed her Buffalo Blue chicken and rice large breed puppy food till she was 11 months!!!  I had gone completely off of what the vet at the time told me was best... She had ans still has some PANO issues. But Ruby's mom had pano really bad till she was 18 months old.

Max i fed him the same puppy food for one month (3 months was the breeder) Yeah so, we will see, it sure hasnt stunted his growth lol!




jakeandrenee said:


> I never had Jake on puppy kibble, I went for ALS food that has the appropriate cal/phos level. You will find that many never feed puppy food here unless it's Orijen and that's not available in our area. If you are loking for grain free.....you can get ACANA ALS here and Wellness has one.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well puppy food in general makes LB pups grow too fast that's why it's so important if you feed puppy food that it is LB puppy food. I just went to Adult food soon as I got him at 10 weeks....I didn't see the need to give him LB puppy food. I feed Jake 50% RAW and kibble.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I must say that I've never ever fed a puppy formula- until now. After much urging from my vet and my niece who runs the infirmary at our zoo, I've been switching Stosh from Nature's Variety over to Orijen Large Breed Puppy. Seems the lower calorie content, as well as lower calcium % is better for slow steady growth. I don't know about all of that, all I know is he's never been a good eater and now he's excited about eating! He polishes off his bowl of dry, has more energy, really seems hungry which is something he's never been before. It was more like 'ok, I'll eat to stay alive' now it's 'hey, I'm hungry here!' He's 10 mos, so a big growth spurt is normal but I have to say he's proven me wrong about the puppy formula. I must endorse Orijen Large Breed Puppy.

Since I've never used a puppy formula before I would have said I would switch over to adult formula at 12 mos. Now I'm thinking 24 mos, since the calories are lower, physiologically the large breeds are still pups until 24 mos.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I just switched from Innova LB puppy to Acana Pacifica which is a all stages food. I was told to transition slowly to mix the old with the new to avoid stomach upset. But I just literally switched overnight a couple of weeks ago-we had no issues at all. 

He's 7 months old.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

I had Ze'eva on puppy food for the first few weeks and then moved her to TOTW. I am now feeding TOTW and starting her on 50% mixed in...


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Arlo is 8 months. Switched him over to kirkland signature adult food. He was on puppy chow. 

After reviewing dog food, kirkland food came out with a great score. Puppy chow was like 30 out of 100. Plus cost is good. $26 for 40lbs vs $25 for 30 lbs. 

He's a big dog now and has no problem gobble gobble gobble up that food!


----------



## joelucci33 (Oct 26, 2010)

I got my guy 8 and a half weeks on Pedigree puppy...thats what the breeder had him on...but he doesnt have a super drive to eat...maybe i should switch over to something else?? any suggestions...he is very picky with food and treats. seems to like cut up hotdogs the most...any ideas on good treats for training sessions...something that will really help me with keeping his attention


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

joelucci33 said:


> I got my guy 8 and a half weeks on Pedigree puppy...thats what the breeder had him on...but he doesnt have a super drive to eat...maybe i should switch over to something else?? any suggestions...he is very picky with food and treats. seems to like cut up hotdogs the most...any ideas on good treats for training sessions...something that will really help me with keeping his attention


 almost anything is better than pedigree


----------

